# My new Ferrari



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2015)

Red, of course.




cmw3_d40_6430 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2015)

Lets hope it does not leak in your pocket.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2015)

It'll be good unless I take a flight.  I have a few of them, now.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay, I admit you had me wondering.     

But the pen is beautiful, too.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks.  I scored two Sheaffers yesterday - in-store "show" with 10% off everything.  I had birthday money!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2015)

mpg?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2015)

Somehow I didn't think it was going to be the kind with wheels.

Beautiful. Nice photo of it too.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2015)

I used to use fountain pens, and I always loved the Schaeffer* Skrip* brand of writing ink, with the jars that have the built-in inkwell for easier filling. On this still-life, I think I would clone out and perfect those two small white blems and that dark blem there on the left. And also, touch up those two very tiny white blems at the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 19, 2015)

snowbear said:


> It'll be good unless I take a flight.  I have a few of them, now.



Well if you have a few of them, send this one to me. lol. Nice looking pen. My favorite fountain pen died early this year and I haven't been able to get one I like as much.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> mpg?


If you have to ask . . .  



vintagesnaps said:


> Somehow I didn't think it was going to be the kind with wheels.
> 
> Beautiful. Nice photo of it too.





Derrel said:


> I used to use fountain pens, and I always loved the Schaeffer* Skrip* brand of writing ink, with the jars that have the built-in inkwell for easier filling. On this still-life, I think I would clone out and perfect those two small white blems and that dark blem there on the left. And also, touch up those two very tiny white blems at the 12 o'clock position.


Thank you.  This was a quick set up - two short CFL lamps to the sides, a grey mouse pad, and overhead shot on the tripod.  I'll set up something better later on - I have to make a "holder" for the pen.  As for the ink, I've gotten pretty fond of Pilot Iroshizuku and some of the Noodler's colors; quite a price range, though.



ronlane said:


> Well if you have a few of them, send this one to me. lol. Nice looking pen. My favorite fountain pen died early this year and I haven't been able to get one I like as much.


Not much left after this trip!  I could send you a Pilot Metropolitan.  They are rather inexpensive but really nice to write with.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 20, 2015)

When I was an Engineering Surveyor, I booked my notes in India ink. Most others would book notes in pencil.  This is the type of pen I used, the only bits I could find this morning.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 20, 2015)

@snowbear, thanks for the offer. I have a cross that I am using currently. At least until I find me one to replace the Waterman that died. I was looking at a few last night, but just didn't see any in stock that made me want to pull the trigger.

There was a carbon fiber looking one that I would have liked to had but it was out of stock. 

The search continues.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 20, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Red, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





snowbear said:


> Red, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, fun pen. I wonder how many other Forum members use fountain pens (as I do).  I see a few do from the responses, and I know one more from previous e-mail. I use other types of pens besides fountain pens, but I do feel the "if it don't suck ink from a bottle, it ain't a pen." And yet I moved from film to digital and never looked back . . .


----------



## BillM (Oct 20, 2015)

Does it make cool noises like the car 

Starting tomorrow you can buy stock in Ferrari.


----------

